
Set of responsibility - amicofragile
https://javapeanuts.blogspot.com/2018/10/set-of-responsibility.html
======
amicofragile
A variation of GOF design pattern Chain of Responsibility, useful for example
for handling a class hierarchy hiding type-conditional in a open-closed
compliant fashion

